# Horse killed in brutal stab attack Northumberland stables



## Shadowdancing (13 July 2016)

This is close to me- it's terrifying that there are people like this out there. The poor horse- we all hoped it would pull through but sadly died. 

http://www.itv.com/news/tyne-tees/2...brutal-stab-attack-at-northumberland-stables/


----------



## Charlie007 (13 July 2016)

What the hell is going on?? A stabbing and a shooting, I am just lost for words


----------



## Spilletta (13 July 2016)

Truly awful - hope they catch the person/people responsible. I just can't comprehend how anyone can carry out acts of cruelty to animals (or people).


----------

